

The brutal, exaggerated death of the form factor phone - CrazedGeek
http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/24/the-exaggerated-death-of-the-form-factor/

======
bifrost
This is pretty relevant to me because I am one of the few who loves phones
with physical keyboards. Why? Because I really wanted a small computer that I
could work from if I had to vs a phone. If I have to type in complex commands
or do anything remotely non-textmessagey it takes forever and is riddled with
errors on a non-kbd phone. If they stop making hot kbd phones with Android, I
guess I'm going to the BBerry...

